# i'm new at this rabbit hunting



## love_to_hunt1990 (Nov 16, 2006)

ok i new that this rabbit hunting. i'm from south carolina and i dont see much rabbits until night thime how to i make them come out when it is daylight. do i have to bait them or what? plz tell me. cuz i wanna shot one. :sniper:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

here in calaforna i see them all year and all day andc all night so i cant help u i could help u on predy mush any thing als thow


----------

